# Auswahl horizontal/vertikal spiegeln?



## nitrobesim (27. Januar 2005)

Hi Leute. Sagt mal, wie kann man nur die Auswahl, die man gerade gewählt hat, vertikal spiegeln?

Mit Arbeitsfläche horizontal/vertikal spiegeln, spiegelt sich das ganze Bild mit?


----------



## Philip Kurz (27. Januar 2005)

Auf die Schnelle: Auswahl als Kanal speichern, den Kanal aktivieren (drauf klicken), "Bearbeiten" > "Transformieren" > "Vertikal spiegeln", dann den Kanal als Auswahl laden


----------



## Clubkatze (27. Januar 2005)

Grad keine Zeit zu probieren, aber wenn du eh schon ne´ Auswahl hast kopier die doch einfach auf ne´neue Ebene und spiegel die dann.


----------



## nitrobesim (27. Januar 2005)

selbst, wenn ich nur eine ebene spiegeln will, spiegelt sich das ganze Bild. das ist ja das Dumme.


----------



## Philip Kurz (27. Januar 2005)

Du darfst das nicht mit "Arbeitsfläche vertikal spiegeln" machen, sondern mit "Bearbeiten" > "Transformieren" > "Vertikal spiegeln" ... hast du überhaupt schon meinen Tipp ausprobiert?


----------



## hotschen (28. Januar 2005)

Wieso den Umweg über Kanäle oder kopieren+einfügen? Einfach Auswahl aufziehen--> "Bearbeiten"-->"Transformieren"-->"horizontal/vertikal spiegeln". Geht es jedoch nur um die Auswahl (ohne Inhalt), dann zuerst auf "Auswahl"-->"Auswahl transformieren" und anschliessend erst spiegeln.

gruß hotschen


----------



## Philip Kurz (28. Januar 2005)

Wenn das so geht, ist das natürlich noch besser. Mein Tipp bezog sich auf eine Vermutung, da ich es nicht sofort mit Photoshop ausprobieren konnte. Aber ich denke nitrobesim's Problem ist, dass er die ganze Arbeitsfläche gespiegelt hat


----------

